# Datei.es



## EuroCent (23. März 2007)

Ich wollte mal fragen was das für eine Sprache ist die die Endung .es hat?

Das sehe ich oft bei Online Spielen!

beispiel: IndexInternal.es

Mit welchen Programm kann man den eine .es erstellen und was ist dieses .es


----------



## EuroCent (9. April 2007)

Kann mir dazu keiner etwas sagen?

Ich möchte ja nur wissen was diese .es Datei ist und wie man so eine erstellen kann!


----------

